# hobby parts offered, just pay postage



## davidh (Feb 3, 2015)

Today i dysected a couple power tools. one was a 18V bosch drill, to see what was inside.  it ran fine but the sprag was not holding the shaft when trying to loosen or tighten the chuck.  i saved all the mechanicals, motor and pinion, all the planetary gears with their little roller bearing pinions and the chuck.  if anyone is interested in these parts  willing to pay the postage i will send them. . .


i also took a 4-1/2” porter cable grinder and saved the head assembly with the disc nuts, and also the drive pinion that was on the armature.  same offer for these.  pay the postage if your interested. 


these might make for interesting hobby parts.  i have way too many of them. . .

anyone interested ?


----------



## Cadillac STS (Feb 3, 2015)

Great idea to offer those parts here.  I don't need them but someone might.


----------



## davidh (Feb 4, 2015)

i probably have 60 dewalt grinders and many many other scrap tools.  anyone looking for a particular part, speak up. . . i just hate to throw it at the scrap man.


----------



## barnett (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd be interested in the grinder head.
PM on the way


----------



## davidh (Feb 7, 2015)

need an address. . . . it will be on its way.


----------

